# Commercial Auto Policy



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Recently bought A Chevy 3500HD Duramax Cab Chassis / with flat bed Gooseneck hitch . All the trucks on the farm Have Farm Tags or Pa License Farm Exemption Stickers . Was going to put a regular license on this truck so i can use it occasionally for non farm use . PITA because all the other trucks are on the farm Insurance policy or the Personal Auto . The insurance people and we checked many ,,,,, tell us the truck must go on a commercial AUTO policy and that requires any trailers it would pull to be listed on the commercial auto policy . Our farm policy requires any commercial policy be listed on the umbrella all comes as a fee. All this costs a bit and they tell us the only way to avid it is Do a farm truck license exemption sticker which is terribly restrictive for this truck .

GCWR could be close to 35K. Currently did #8 @ 26K Just not sure always would have CDL driver ....

Any one see this with there trucks and Commercial Auto POlicy ??


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I ran into this here with the first several companies I tried, wanted defined max radius of operation, separate trailer insurance, no personal trailers etc. Eventually found company with "farm pleasure insurance" for pickups on farm via a farm insurance broker. Can tow my boat, don't need to declare a radius of operation etc.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Y'all have some weird rules up there....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

My GMC 3500HD, crew cab SWD is licensed as a personal vehicle (not farm plated) so I can do exactly what you are speaking of (haul/tow anything, any distance).

Have a 40' flat bed GN trailer, a 20' steel deck car hauling trailer (bumper pull), a 24' GN livestock trailer and a soon to have 32' enclosed bumper pull trailer. All trailers are cover via vehicle (truck) personal insurance auto policy when hooked up. All are covered under farm personal property when stored/parked on farm.

When I ask about separate insurance for trailers, was told the above, regarding trailer was insured via vehicle's auto insurance. No need for commercial insurance. Just re-asked that question, because 32' trailer will be used (rented out) to a separate new business that I will co-own with another son. We wanted to make sure the trailer and contents were covered.

One son has one (maybe both  ) of his pickups licensed 'Farm' (and he doesn't own any farm ).

Maybe that's just a HERE thing however. :huh:

Larry


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

enrow,

PA must have a different set of rules and obviously r82230 wisely sought the advice of his agent...

I can only speak about Texas, but it may be similar in your state. Not sure what you are doing with your 3500HD but, If you are being paid to haul goods for others, a commercial Auto policy would normally be required to cover liability and property damage (if you carry full coverage) to your vehicle and trailer in the case of an accident. Additionally, to cover the value of goods hauled for others you would need a cargo policy. Having said that, you may not be hauling for others. If they are for personal use, hauling your boat, camper, ATV, etc. then obviously a commercial policy wouldn't be necessary, in Texas anyway. I would trust whatever advice was given you by the agent in your state.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Not hauling for others.They tell me what makes it commercial is the truck is a Cab-chassis. When it was sold new it was shipped as an incomplete unit.At some point before sold a flatbed was installed .The bed installer puts little plate on the door post that has the give and axle specs etc.. This makes it a commercial unit. As soon as you give the insurance company the Vin number it comes up commercial truck. Did not give up yet still looking for a way around it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Farm tags are mentioned and I have them on most trucks. Some mention you could use farm tags and not even farm, the police are picky about farm tags here ,improper use of farm tags or exemption can get messy


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Not hauling for others.They tell me what makes it commercial is the truck is a Cab-chassis. When it was sold new it was shipped as an incomplete unit.At some point before sold a flatbed was installed .The bed installer puts little plate on the door post that has the give and axle specs etc.. This makes it a commercial unit. As soon as you give the insurance company the Vin number it comes up commercial truck. Did not give up yet still looking for a way around it.


Dang, that's a curve ball I didn't see a coming. :angry:

Larry


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah, the commercial label changes things. Not hauling for others should hopefully simplify the process. Good luck!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I had a buddy with a late 90's 3500 Chevy Duramax dually cab & chassis truck that was fitted with a dump bed when new. Not uncommon. When he bought it, he called his insurance company and added it to his auto policy. No flags or questions asked. He loaned it out to another buddy a couple of years ago. Another driver passed out and crossed the yellow, directly into the path of the loaned Chevy dumper, and it was totaled. What ensued was an internal battle between the agent, and parent insurance company. The insurance company argued that it was a commercial vehicle, and was not coverable under the standard auto policy - which he paid the premiums on for many years. The agent argued that nothing indicated to them that this was a commercial vehicle when they added it to the policy. It took months, but he was eventually paid handsomely for the totaled dumper. Whatever you do, make certain you will be properly covered in the event something unfortunate happens.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I had a buddy with a late 90's 3500 Chevy Duramax dually cab & chassis truck that was fitted with a dump bed when new. Not uncommon. When he bought it, he called his insurance company and added it to his auto policy. No flags or questions asked. He loaned it out to another buddy a couple of years ago. Another driver passed out and crossed the yellow, directly into the path of the loaned Chevy dumper, and it was totaled. What ensued was an internal battle between the agent, and parent insurance company. The insurance company argued that it was a commercial vehicle, and was not coverable under the standard auto policy - which he paid the premiums on for many years. The agent argued that nothing indicated to them that this was a commercial vehicle when they added it to the policy. It took months, but he was eventually paid handsomely for the totaled dumper. Whatever you do, make certain you will be properly covered in the event something unfortunate happens.


 . Thanks for sharing this affirms what we wanted to know About these commercial policies.. Attaching an additional commercial policy to our farm policy was not a big deal and we were able to get one For the right price that allowed us a little pleasure/ non business use with this truck... The bummer is for sure We have 5 trailers that are PA tagged ,and if we want to tow with this truck and have general liability on those trailers they need to be listed on the trucks policy @ $75 to $100 each.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Back when I had State Farm insurance my agent stated my K1500 with a bale spike bed must be insured as a commercial vehicle. I changed to Germania insurance & now my K1500 with FB is on a regular Texas insurance policy ok'd by agent.


----------

